# NOTD, March 8th, 2011 St. Patrick's Manicure



## moriesnailart (Mar 8, 2011)

Hello!

This is my nail art design for the upcoming St. Patrick's day. I hope you like it.





And in just in case this is what I used:





- Seche Vite top coat
- LA COLORS Color Craze in Treasure Island (French Tip)
- LA COLORS Color Craze in Current (Base Color)
- China Glaze in Passion (Big Clover Stamp)
- Kleancolor Nail Duo in Incredible (Small Clover Stamp)

- Bundle Monster plate BM 03, this has the clover designs.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 8, 2011)

Sparkles!

That base green is very pretty &lt;3


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 8, 2011)

I love it!!! Toooooooo Cute!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice!!!!!! I love the shamrocks....totally cool!


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeannine inspired me with her Mardi Gras nail look from yesterday! And since I'm headed out on the town tonight I figured I out to spice up my nails for the party!





Sinful Show Me The Way (Green)

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Deep Purple

Covergirl Gold Glitter


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 8, 2011)

I really like the color combo and the sparkles


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice Vixie!!!!!! I need to do something today for the occasion as well.......hmmmmmm.


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 8, 2011)

I love it Vixie!  So glad I inspired you!!

Jeannine


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww I love the teeny weeny shamrocks. Too cute!


----------



## katana (Mar 12, 2011)

Fabulous nails ladies  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

